# IBS-D is taking over my life:(



## Kelseya89 (Jan 9, 2012)

My name is Kelsey and I am 22 years old. I have had IBS-D for a long time; I think it started when I was in the 4th grade maybe. It pretty much runs my life and affects everything that I do. I work fulltime and go to college fulltime and it has caused me to miss many days from both. Does anyone else here go to college, how do you deal with that? Right now I take immodium and Bentyl everyday and even with that I still get D. I usually have D every morning and anytime I eat if I don’t take my medicine before. I never go out anywhere anymore because I am so worried about my stomach bothering me. Everyone gets so annoyed at me if I can’t go out somewhere or if I can’t go and eat somewhere. Does anyone else have people that get annoyed with them? I am trying to plan a trip to Germany and I am soooo worried about having to deal with my IBS there. Has anyone gone abroad and dealt with having D a lot? I am just so worried about being out walking around and not having a bathroom around. I am so happy that I found this community, no one that I know understands what I go through every day.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What have you tried to manage your symptoms???.... Be specific so we can guide you better.


----------



## Kelseya89 (Jan 9, 2012)

BQ said:


> What have you tried to manage your symptoms???.... Be specific so we can guide you better.


I just take Bentyl before I eat and I take immodium everyday. I also try not to eat anything when I am out unless I have to.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Skipping meals or undereating can bring on more D just so you know. So I wouldn't do either one of those things.When and how much imodium do you take? If you are waiting for the D to begin before you take it.....then try taking it WITH meals, preventatively. (If you find you get cramping with the imodium use... try taking an anti-gas with the imodium. Also try using calcium carbonate supplements. Read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum for info on how and when to take it. That should help you.


----------



## davtpt (Oct 30, 2006)

Kelseya89 said:


> My name is Kelsey and I am 22 years old. I have had IBS-D for a long time; I think it started when I was in the 4th grade maybe. It pretty much runs my life and affects everything that I do. I work fulltime and go to college fulltime and it has caused me to miss many days from both. Does anyone else here go to college, how do you deal with that? Right now I take immodium and Bentyl everyday and even with that I still get D. I usually have D every morning and anytime I eat if I don't take my medicine before. I never go out anywhere anymore because I am so worried about my stomach bothering me. Everyone gets so annoyed at me if I can't go out somewhere or if I can't go and eat somewhere. Does anyone else have people that get annoyed with them? I am trying to plan a trip to Germany and I am soooo worried about having to deal with my IBS there. Has anyone gone abroad and dealt with having D a lot? I am just so worried about being out walking around and not having a bathroom around. I am so happy that I found this community, no one that I know understands what I go through every day.


Hey kid, I truly feel your pain, mines so just shake it off b/c ittarte at the age of 26 when I started traveling as a professional rumpet player in the Caribbean, well that was back in 1993 and life's been hell ever since, I did end up in Germany, my last true gig and couldn't do it anymore, I've been to many doctors, specialist, colonoscopies, many surgeries for internal fissures, now I exist with a awful sharp pain from my belly button all the way down..... Yes people are constantly complaining b/c I just don't get up an go, b/c I don't smile anymore, people tell me to shake it off b/c it's all in my head....I've given up, I await for my death to relieve me from this condition.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

That last was sort of defeatist, IMHO. How about going on offense--attack the problem. Learn as much as you can about it, you'll know more than your doctor pretty soon (unless the dr has it, they're clueless). I had a dr prescribe zelnorm for D! I fired him. Anyway, there is quite a lot you can do to help yourself (unless, of course, you like the thought of sitting on your couch waiting to die). Keep a food diary, including exercise and various stressors. This will help you identify triggers. Prepare a kit to take when you go out: change of clothing, immodium, bottled water, wipes, crackers, peppermint drops, etc. You probably already know where they are, but there are sites online that show where 'handicap' accessible toilets can be found in case you're going into unfamiliar territory. If you are in school, get the dr to write a note (on prescription pad) that you have a condition that may require leaving the room suddenly; show it to the teacher ahead of time. Privacy rules don't let them get to in detail and you can be evasive. When you eat, prepare your food with as little animal fat as possible--lean meats, steamed veg's, baked potatoes/yams, rice are all good choices. Get a diet that lets you function, don't worry about carbs or calories at this point. When you must add oil, use olive or coconut-they both have healing properties. Use sea salt so you get trace minerals. Look into foods that heal, such as cinnamon, ginger, fermented foods (not pasteurized), probiotic foods like kefir. There's so much you can do and knowledge is power. No one else can do this foryou. It's a lifelong task.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

One more thing: whenever I tell people that I have stomach issues, you'd be surprised how many confess that they, too, can't eat this or they get D, or when they get nervous they get D. You aren't alone, you are just isolated. If you tell the right person, they've got your back and can cover for you.


----------



## whitescarf (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, the only thing that has helped me in the long term is calcium carbonate. As BQ said, there's a whole thread at the top of the forum. It hasn't 100% cured my symptoms but it really helped in terms of college. As long as I'm careful with what I eat I'm able to go to and from college etc. pretty normally. I would definitely recommend it, it's definitely the best thing I've found. And I've tried many things in my time.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I have ibs-d and have had it since i was about 20. In 2007 I flew every single month of the year. Long trips too. I was going from Baltimore to Los Angeles..to London and back. I found that taking imodium before the symptoms had a chance to start helped. Also if i knew i'd be traveling or have a hard time finding a bathroom i would stick to bland foods to prevent an attack. I would eat toast, bananas, rice...light stuff so i had something in my belly but didnt cause a flare up. My doc also presrcibed me xanax to help me cope with the anxiety i experienced while traveling. That really helped as well. Less anxiety led to less trips to the bathroom.


----------



## glennn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello all - I'm posting this on a few threads today:Well. I joined just now, because I wanted to say that I (OK - fingers crossed) seem to have been cured, also after many years (20) with this complaint. I had an improvement in the condition about two years ago, when I discovered "intestaid". It's expensive, but made a big difference to me. But in case you think it's just an advert for that, trust me it's not. That helped, but I had recurrences. My big breakthrough was when I discovered these little machines that give you electric shocks through pads. I spent over £100 on mine, but you can get them for much less on e-bay. Put in "tens massager", and there's one for about fifteen pounds (twenty dollars?). You attach the pads not on your stomach but higher, just onto your rib cage either side, with the other pads on your back in the same place. It works in a similar way to acupuncture. I'd tried everything but damn me if this didn't work. I've been largely free of symptoms for about six months now. Hope it works for you!


----------



## taylornicole (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi ive been suffering with IBS-D since late november 2009 and to say it turned my life upside down would be an understatement!whenever i get a bout of diarrhoea i take loperamide hydrochloride (tablet) straight after a movement which i find helps a lot, in fact i carry the loperamide hydrochloride tablets with me everywhere (they can be bought from any shop e.g. Chemist, superstore etc) they are a life saver!i was referred to the hospital and after many blood tests i was diagnosed with IBS which is linked to the fact that i suffer with heavy periods and my iron levels therefore drop so im more likely to have a bout of diarrhoea around the time of my period.firstly i was put on mebeverine tablets (135mg) and was to take one before every evening meal in order to prepare my stomach for food - i found they helped but after a little while i became extremely constipated and felt very bloated as they are designed to harden stools. I then visited my GP again and she said this is quite common so put me on fybogel with mebeverine (a powder that you mix with water and drink around an hour before a meal) again i only take one sachet of fybogel before my evening meal once a day and i have found it has helped and is working!! It is designed to relax your stomach before a meal and prepare it for food. It also keeps your stools regular and often 'clears you out' once a day which stops you feeling bloated and groggy.now, for me to say i am completely cured would be a lie, i do suffer from time to time and have GDA (generalized anxiety disorder) which is linked to IBS that can trigger my IBS but since taking fybogel with mebeverine i have found my stomach now has a little bit of help when digesting food and it puts my mind at rest knowing it reduces the amount of bouts of diarrhoea i have.i hope this has helped


----------



## Acash93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey I'm 19 an also in college, I'm about to start Cosmetology school in the fall and class will be everyday from 8-5. I have been suffering from IBS-D sine about 6th grade and it to has consumed my life. I always say that I would never wish this life on my worst enemy because it is so miserable I have D everymorning too but if I take I imodium then it's like I get super super bloated the. Have C and am in just as much pain but if I don't take anything it's D after everytime I eat too!!! Luckily I don't really have anyone if my life that gets mad and I'm sorry that you do because that must be hard but I have told my best friend who also deals with celiac disease so we feel each others pain, and my boyfriend is Very understanding thank goodness but before I told him he used to kind of get mad when I didn't want to go any where. So maybe you should try talking to one of your close friends and letting her no about IBS and how it controls your life. My doctor just put me on a new medicine for the cramping but I am taking digestive advantage intensive bowel support a probiotic everyday which has helped a little and i just started takin fiber pills so TMi but bulk up the D lol...one of my biggest problems is te anxiety I get when having to ride in a car or go on long trips because I worry about it so much that it makes my stomach hurt and we don't Ben want to talk about getting in traffic haha me and my boyfriend are going to the beach this summer and I'm praying we don't get in traffic literally my worst nightmare! But you're not alone in this I understand it's very hard to deal with and I'm sorry you had this too!!


----------



## neild7744 (Feb 5, 2011)

To calm myself for any anxiety I simply try to think what's the worst that could happen...I pop myself. Other than that I can stop at the side of the road if it's really that bad. This helps.I find anxiety is a big factor. Mine usually comes about from having bad guts, not the other way round!


----------



## Flamingochick (May 21, 2012)

neild7744 said:


> To calm myself for any anxiety I simply try to think what's the worst that could happen...I pop myself. Other than that I can stop at the side of the road if it's really that bad. This helps.I find anxiety is a big factor. Mine usually comes about from having bad guts, not the other way round!


----------



## Flamingochick (May 21, 2012)

My D flares with anxiety too. Tried to go to concerts last summer. Thought I was gonna poop myself! I try to think happy calm thoughts but it's hard.


----------



## ANGEL-ROSE2012 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi All, In response to the intial email Kelsey, I do agree that NOT eating makes things worse I do think eating and taking an imodium or any other loperamide tablet works I think it works for peace of mind also. Its really hard to live with this but you will do it you just have to find what works, like we all do, with me my nerves make it worse I live on them and suffer with major anxiety so controlling that helps - with things such flying that makes me really nervous but take a couple of imodium before you fly with a meal (they deffo work better with food I feel it has something to slow down) maybe thats just me but I do - give it a go, use the one that helps with bloating etc, and also you can get these prescribed from ypur docs and you get so many more than you would from the chemist - they are not usually the brand IMODIUM though.I need to read more on Calicum I need to know how thats meant to work does anyone knoe in a easy description - is this meant to help with IBS-D or C - HELP I would like to hear more knowlege on this?Also glennn?? , I wanted to ask how does a Tens machine work with IBS this interests me have you noticed a difference? And : Taylornicole - OMG you are so close to me I am in Birmingham UK! I noticed you are in Worcestershire - most peeps on here seem to be in the US so that shocked me, I just wanted to ask you about mebeverine? I was prescribed them and I thought they just stopped the spasms are they meant to harden stools etc - I didnt know that I stopped taking them as I wasnt sure what they did as my pains arent my worry (I can deal with them all day long) its actually needing the loo etc and going at work etc.I hope to hear back from you all.Kelsey I hope you dont mind me asking all the questions on ur feed - Im still not 100% how I use this website yet Thanks Angel x


----------



## cautiously optomistic (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Kelsey. I totally feel your pain all all accounts. I have had IBS since I was about 16 (I am 29 now) and competed in sports, went to college and have had different jobs during this time. I lived on immodium until a few years ago. Immodium just stopped working. I have been tested for everything, prescribed all different drugs and nothing helped. I quit my job a couple of years ago, and began to think this was just how life is. I have definitely been ditched by a lot of my "friends". But here are some things I have found to help me. Take a friend that understands your situation with you to stores so that if you get and 'attack' while in the checkout line, you can hand them money and run to the bathroom. Take a change of cloths and wipes with you everywhere. I began playing with my diet, thinking gluten, or dairy was the culprit, and I would get a few days of relief, then symptoms would come back







About 45 days ago, I read a book called Breaking the Vicious Cycle which is about the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. About a week after starting the diet, my D went from 6-12 times a day to 2-4, now I don't have D very often, maybe every 3 days, and have 1-4 normal BMs a day. Just thought you might want to look into it, it is the only thing that has offered me any hope or relief. Best of luck!Bonnie


----------



## GraceH91 (May 26, 2012)

Hi,I am 20 years old and also a college student and IBS affects my life a lot! My sister also has it and that helps a bit because no one really knows what you are going through until you have it. I went on a really nice date last night and on the taxi ride home my stomach started cramping up and i needed a toilet urgently and it almost brought on a panic attack it was horrible! I went to a specialist last year and she diagnosed me with IBS and gave me a FODmap diet, it has actually helped a lot even though there are so many things I cant eat you get to know what how much your body can handle of the food that you can't eat and it has relieved my symptoms a lot. I can upload the diet if you like? I just registered today on this sit so I'm not sure if someone has already uploaded it?


----------



## katkit (May 24, 2012)

Hey!I am 25 years old, and I feel your pain. IBS-D has taken over my life too, starting back with i was 15. Everyday I have D up to 15 times, in the morning, late at night, at work, at school, I started living off Imodium about 7 year ago, I normally will take 2 tablets a day. One thing that has helped me beyond what i could imagine is working out at at the same time everyday, and also I started eating a VERY high fiber diet with honey. I normally try to eat a mix of wheat bran, oat bran (add boiling water) and then top with honey (helps the bacteria in your gut become balanced and the bran helps your gut get back into a healthy flow). on top of that, dairy was a killer and triggers the most painful ibs cramps and D, so i have dropped dairy all together and I am about to be tested for the gluten and fructose. I also had to stop eating corn, peas, spicy foods, high fat foods, to much salad is a no-no, and most soups, grainy breads, and alcohol. Its super hard to deal with, and so embarrassing, but working out to keep stress low and a healthy body and learning what you can and cant not eat is a big help! I am so sick of going to the bathroom every few mins, and to the doctors for cameras and blood tests... but you are not alone! i hope this helps you a bit! good luck!!!


----------

